# Plows in bed of trucks...how?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thsi is probably a dumb question, but how do you get a steel snowplow in the bed of a truck? I've seen guys driving around with their plows in the bed of their trucks, and wondered how they do it? Do they have to use a fork lift, or can a few guys lift it into the bed? How much does a 8' steel plow weigh? Just wondering


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Drop it in with a loader. But usually two guys can lift up one side of the blade onto the tailgate and then just pull it in (or use a come-along)


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

My back still hurts thinking about getting the meyer 8.5' in the back of my dump truck when I first bought it. 3 guys to lift it up and 1 guy to back the truck up to get it in. 

Your not going to be able to do that with a fisher or western.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

If you have an engine hoist it makes it real easy. That is how i do it. There not that expensive and come handy for lifting other things too.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A fork lift, a loader, or an army of ants.

8 foot plow, frame and pump assm. weigh between 650-800lbs.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I usually use a my tractor loader and two soft ratchet straps so I don't damage the paint, but for those of you without loaders, the easiest way is just to lift it in with a few guys or an engine hoist and a few guys.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

just have the guys lift it... did it about a month ago when we moved into our shop loaded all three on one of the trailers


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

yep 3 guys! two pick up and one drive back up to it then push in box.. that what I did when I got my NorthMan plow.. wesport


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Picking up my plow*

I turn the plow face down, wrap a chain around the far end of it, and pick that end up with my CJ Jeep hydraulic lift, get one end in the back of the Jeep pickup bed, then move the chain to the other end of the plow, and pick that end up with the CJ. Once it is up in the air I drive forward and there she is, in the back of the bed big as life.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I just use the bobcat with the pallet forks.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

When I bought my truck the plow was still on the front. 
To be nice, the previous owner put it in the bed of the truck for me, by himself...
I told him to wait until I got there, but when I did, he already had it in the back of the truck. The guy couldn't have weighed more than 160 lbs. Maybe 5'7" tall. I guess he lifted one end and stuck something under it, then pushed it in.
I had a forklift pull it out for me. 
I was trained to work smart, not hard. 
I guess that's why I'm so fat...


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

i know how to get it out quickly lol


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Does it involve backing up quickly then slamming on the brakes???


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

sawbones25 said:


> Does it involve backing up quickly then slamming on the brakes???


Yes that must be what he said, been there done that on farm!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*backoes and cranes*

When I'm back home, my buddy works at the Heavy Equipment Garage, he uses the Backo with the forks on it to take it out, lay it on the ground face down, I stand it up right, and drive into it. When I'm go back to school, my Landlord also works at the Heavy Equipment Garage, and he uses a big ole crane to lift it in and out. I back into the garage, he takes it out, lays it face down, and I drive into it, just like home.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

How do you get it out without wrecking it though? I can tie one end to a tree or something and drive away, but I've got a funny feeling its gonna mess up the hydraulics or something.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Getting it out is the easy part. Do it just like you put it in. Get a few guys and slide it across the lowered tailgate until it is just about to tip. Slowly let is go to the ground and then have two guys lift up the end that is still on the tailgate and drive the truck out from underneath it. Just watch your toes. I usually use a few sheets of plywood for protection of the plow and driveway. JMO.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*ya pick it up!*

not a problem at 6 foot an 250 i just grab one end an put it on the edge of the tailgate then i go to the far end an pick it up an slide it in ! Fairly easy an simple just kinda awkward!! Heres the fun part, i had a truck that the plow got stuck in the down position out plowing one nite. I had to pick up the plow an rest it on my knees until i got the chain secured so i could get it back to the shop,, that was a bear!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

baddboygeorge said:


> Heres the fun part, i had a truck that the plow got stuck in the down position out plowing one nite. I had to pick up the plow an rest it on my knees until i got the chain secured so i could get it back to the shop,, that was a bear!!


A guy I know had that happen to him as well. He know always carries a crowbar and a few cinderblocks along with him. Good ballast too.


----------

